# The Official 12/19/08 Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Dec 16, 2008)

NOAA currently has me labeled as "heavy snow accumulation possible"... a quick bowling ball low blasting through with a similar setup to 12/13/07.


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2008)

We should just have one thread for the whole period of Wed through Sunday

Another hopeful report.
http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/blog/weather/index.html


----------



## SnowRider (Dec 16, 2008)

Will this Friday storm hit early morning, throughout the day, or Friday night. I know it's a long way out but just wondering if any current models are saying anything.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.easternuswx.com/bb/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=135981


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2008)

SnowRider said:


> Will this Friday storm hit early morning, throughout the day, or Friday night. I know it's a long way out but just wondering if any current models are saying anything.



Too far out to know, but I'll tell you what NWS is thinking.

NWS just moved the storm bullseye to Catskills/Berkshires, perhaps as much as a foot, beginning Friday morning rush hour, continuing all day.  Damn!  I have holiday social obligations on Saturday.  Goooo Beast!


----------



## KingM (Dec 17, 2008)

That's a nice map, Greg. I'm happy to see the snow overrunning all of NE and NY. With any luck we'll get a foot + in the mountains.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 17, 2008)

They were saying 6+ on the radio this morning for my neck of the woods. Should make for nice skiing at WA this weekend. Hopefully they can get back to full speed after the ice storm.


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 17, 2008)

I will probably be at wa saturday morning if nobody else is available to go up north.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 17, 2008)

The Sneak said:


> I will probably be at wa saturday morning if nobody else is available to go up north.



That sounds like a good idea.  Wa saturday morning and Loon for Sunday?


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 17, 2008)

Models are trending colder and slightly more south for this one. I love it! 

If you go to wa saturday, I'll be the guy in the red volkl jacket, spy goggles, flat black giro helmet. And hideous pinkish fischer wateas with hideous green nordica superchargers.

I'll be there super early.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 17, 2008)

The Sneak said:


> Models are trending colder and slightly more south for this one. I love it!
> 
> .



Hell Yeah...I get out of work at Noon on Friday and I'm heading right to Blue mountain the true mountain for some freshies..


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

The latest GFS model has almost 2 1/4 inches of snow for Bradley between now and Christmas:

http://coolwx.com/cgi-bin/getbufr.php?region=CT&stn=KBDL&model=gfs&time=current&field=prec

That's like almost 2 feet probably half of which falls Friday. The mighty Sundown is going to be going off! Big ole powder bumps on Temptor. Gunny will probably open soon and the woods will be prime. Wait a sec - there is no tree skiing in CT...


----------



## awf170 (Dec 17, 2008)

Come on storm, move north!  Wachusett sucks regardless, and I hate driving through snow to get up north.


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Come on storm, move north!  Wachusett sucks regardless, and I hate driving through snow to get up north.



Drive *south *punk. Seriously, you wanted to try Sundown. Friday night is a good opportunity.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> The latest GFS model has almost 2 1/4 inches of snow for Bradley between now and Christmas:





Do you mean 2 and 1/4 inches of liquid precip?


----------



## awf170 (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Drive *south *punk. Seriously, you wanted to try Sundown. Friday night is a good opportunity.



Saturday morning final... uke:

Maybe Sunday?


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 17, 2008)

awf man I had an epic powder day @ Crotched 1 year ago tomorrow. They and Sunapee should get good snow out of this one..


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you mean 2 and 1/4 inches of liquid precip?



Yes. At 10:1, that's close to 2 feet.



awf170 said:


> Saturday morning final... uke:
> 
> Maybe Sunday?



I think the Sunday event is going to be later. If Friday materializes and snow again starts falling Sunday afternoon, that will surly mean rad powder bumps Sunday night too. If you're here in the daylight, I'll give you a tour of the epic Sundown woods. Ask Marc. He loved it! :lol:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 17, 2008)

+1 Crotched rocks w/ freshies. two of my best days out last year were at crotched.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh Lordy.... the cityfolk and flatlanders are massing and the predictions of Friday's impending doom.  

Just got phone call requesting use of the all wheel drive mobile....

Sorry Sev, it's too late for milk, it must be gone by now.   

Dammit they'd better be right.  Where's Scott????? (uh, I hear that powderhound was wounded in action today  :-o


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

*Joke is getting stale...*



billski said:


> Oh Lordy.... the cityfolk and flatlanders are massing and the predictions of Friday's impending doom.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2008)

Interesting reading on NWS reagarding the forecast discussion. I read the local one and the one for VT. Both look promissing for some serious snow on Friday. They say the Sunday storm has potential as well. This weekend may deliver!


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 17, 2008)

Time to hoard the eggs and milk:


*Winter Storm Watch*

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGENATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA307 PM EST WED DEC 17 2008...THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR HEAVY SNOW FRIDAY INTO FRIDAY NIGHT ESPECIALLYSOUTH OF THE MASSACHUSETTS TURNPIKE...CTZ002>004-MAZ002>024-026-NHZ011-012-015-RIZ001>008-180415-/O.NEW.KBOX.WS.A.0013.081219T1300Z-081220T0800Z/HARTFORD CT-TOLLAND CT-WINDHAM CT-WESTERN FRANKLIN MA-EASTERN FRANKLIN MA-NORTHERN WORCESTER MA-CENTRAL MIDDLESEX MA-WESTERN ESSEX MA-EASTERN ESSEX MA-WESTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-WESTERN HAMPDEN MA-EASTERN HAMPSHIRE MA-EASTERN HAMPDEN MA-SOUTHERN WORCESTER MA-WESTERN NORFOLK MA-SOUTHEAST MIDDLESEX MA-SUFFOLK MA-EASTERN NORFOLK MA-NORTHERN BRISTOL MA-WESTERN PLYMOUTH MA-EASTERN PLYMOUTH MA-SOUTHERN BRISTOL MA-SOUTHERN PLYMOUTH MA-BARNSTABLE MA-DUKES MA-NANTUCKET MA-NORTHERN MIDDLESEX MA-CHESHIRE NH-EASTERN HILLSBOROUGH NH-WESTERN AND CENTRAL HILLSBOROUGH NH-NORTHWEST PROVIDENCE RI-SOUTHEAST PROVIDENCE RI-WESTERN KENT RI-EASTERN KENT RI-BRISTOL RI-WASHINGTON RI-NEWPORT RI-BLOCK ISLAND RI-INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...HARTFORD...WINDSOR LOCKS...UNION...VERNON...PUTNAM...WILLIMANTIC...CHARLEMONT...GREENFIELD...ORANGE...BARRE...FITCHBURG...FRAMINGHAM...LOWELL...LAWRENCE...GLOUCESTER...CHESTERFIELD...BLANDFORD...AMHERST...NORTHAMPTON...SPRINGFIELD...MILFORD...WORCESTER...FOXBORO...NORWOOD...CAMBRIDGE...BOSTON...QUINCY...TAUNTON...BROCKTON...PLYMOUTH...FALL RIVER...NEW BEDFORD...MATTAPOISETT...CHATHAM...FALMOUTH...PROVINCETOWN...VINEYARD HAVEN...NANTUCKET...AYER...JAFFREY...KEENE...MANCHESTER...NASHUA...PETERBOROUGH...WEARE...FOSTER...SMITHFIELD...PROVIDENCE...WEST GREENWICH...WARWICK...BRISTOL...NARRAGANSETT...WESTERLY...NEWPORT...BLOCK ISLAND307 PM EST WED DEC 17 2008...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH LATEFRIDAY NIGHT...THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORMWATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM FRIDAY MORNING THROUGH LATEFRIDAY NIGHT.THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS IN EFFECT FOR ALL OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND.SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP FROM WEST TO EAST BETWEEN 8 AM AND NOONON FRIDAY. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BECOME HEAVY DURING THEAFTERNOON...WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR SNOWFALL RATES OF 1 TO 2 INCHESPER HOUR. THE FRIDAY EVENING RUSH HOUR MAY BE QUITE MESSY WITH HEAVYSNOW STILL FALLING. THE SNOW SHOULD TAPER TO SNOW SHOWERS ACROSS THEINTERIOR DURING THE EVENING HOURS...BUT THE STEADY SNOW WILL LIKELYCONTINUE ALONG THE COAST WELL INTO THE NIGHT.AT THIS TIME...IT APPEARS THAT THE HEAVIEST SNOW WILL FALL SOUTH OFTHE MASSACHUSETTS TURNPIKE AND PARTICULARLY ON THE SOUTH COAST. THEPOTENTIAL DOES EXIST FOR SOME LOCATIONS TO SEE UP TO A FOOT OFSNOW...WITH THE HIGHEST PROBABILITY ALONG THE SOUTH COAST.IN ADDITION...STRONG WINDS ARE EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ON THE COAST LATEFRIDAY AFTERNOON AND CONTINUE INTO THE NIGHT. THIS MAY RESULT IN NEARZERO VISIBILITIES AT TIMES ALONG WITH BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. THESTRONGEST WINDS ARE EXPECTED ON THE CAPE AND ISLANDS.THIS EVENT IS STILL 36 TO 48 HOURS SO THIS IS NOT SET IN STONE. IFTHE SYSTEM TRACKS A BIT FURTHER SOUTH THAN EXPECTED...SNOWFALLAMOUNTS MAY BE LESS THAN CURRENTLY ADVERTISED. IF THE SYSTEM TRACKSA BIT FURTHER NORTH THAN EXPECTED...THE PRECIPITATION MAY MIX WITH ORCHANGE TO SLEET AND RAIN FOR A TIME ACROSS THE CAPE AND ISLANDS WHICHWOULD CUT DOWN ON ACCUMULATIONS.A WINTER STORM WATCH IS ISSUED FOR THE POTENTIAL OF ACCUMULATINGSNOW OF 6 OR MORE INCHES IN A 12 HOUR PERIOD...OR 8 OR MOREINCHES IN A 24 HOUR PERIOD. ANYONE TRAVELING IN THE NEXT 24 TO36 HOURS SHOULD MONITOR LATER FORECASTS AND BE PREPARED TO MODIFYTRAVEL PLANS SHOULD WINTER WEATHER DEVELOP.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2008)

I know Greg does not like my flatlander jokes or me,  but couldn't help myself.

  :flame:Shoot me now, put me out of misery.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Greg said:


>



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Dec 17, 2008)

Albany issued one too:



> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 319 PM EST WED DEC 17 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am thinking we might get a few turns in at Wachusett or Ski Ward, but probably not further than that with another snowstorm bearing down for sunday.


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 17, 2008)

Only thing that sucks about Wa is that I will be there for first chair, eager to harvest a foot of pow...but it will all have been neatly groomed into corduroy


----------



## WJenness (Dec 17, 2008)

The Sneak said:


> Only thing that sucks about Wa is that I will be there for first chair, eager to harvest a foot of pow...but it will all have been neatly groomed into corduroy



More like won't have fallen yet.

It isn't supposed to start until Friday morning.

But most of the time, yes, you're right...

-w


----------



## SnowRider (Dec 17, 2008)

Man Christmas Break is going to be sweet. Snow, concerts, parties, snowboarding...can't wait.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 17, 2008)

loving it:


----------



## Zand (Dec 17, 2008)

The Sneak said:


> Only thing that sucks about Wa is that I will be there for first chair, eager to harvest a foot of pow...but it will all have been neatly groomed into corduroy



They usually let Smith go ungroomed for a couple days following a snow event, but unfortunately, it's not open yet. If we dream enough maybe they'll open it on all natural Monday after the next 2 storms.


----------



## MichaelJ (Dec 17, 2008)

If this storm could just wait a few hours ... we're leaving midafternoon to drive from Boston to Sugarloaf on Friday. I'd really like it to be a 4-hour drive, not a 9-hour epic!!!
This may be the first time I've ever been relieved that it will be a coastal storm.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 17, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> loving it:



yeah, the forecast for waitsfield looks about the same :smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like I'm taking the train to Boston on Friday. No way I'm driving from Stamford in that.
Downside is, without the car with racks, it's going to be tough getting the skis back down here for Christmas/New Years time frames. Organizing, organizing...

Anywhoo, I do like seeing this series of storms coming through. Aside from the snow, the NOAA forecast discussions are always entertaining reading.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it time to upgrade this thread yet or is that the kiss of death?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 17, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Looks like I'm taking the train to Boston on Friday. No way I'm driving from Stamford in that.
> Downside is, without the car with racks, it's going to be tough getting the skis back down here for Christmas/New Years time frames. Organizing, organizing...
> 
> Anywhoo, I do like seeing this series of storms coming through. Aside from the snow, the NOAA forecast discussions are always entertaining reading.



Yeah, I'm a little worried about driving to new bedford friday night, too...we'll see. And the drive north on sunday should be hairy. but worth it. oh well, one way to learn is to experience.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 17, 2008)

oh the irony.

i bet Blue Hills ends up the winner.  

some of the latest predictions have it sliding a bit further southeast.


----------



## JD (Dec 18, 2008)

Prime time for Mass. Back Country.  If I had a day I would be hitting the Thunderbolt for sure.  Been wanting to catch that with good snow for years...


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 18, 2008)

JD said:


> Prime time for Mass. Back Country.  If I had a day I would be hitting the Thunderbolt for sure.  Been wanting to catch that with good snow for years...



Check out T4T for the latest report on the ice damage before you go. Sounds pretty bad... probably still skiable though. Bellows is reported as a no go for this season.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 18, 2008)

Even here in CT it looks like a good storm. It'll be an interesting ride too and from the company Christmas party Friday night.


----------



## danny p (Dec 18, 2008)

backyard riding and snowshoeing tomorrow and this weekend!  finally might get to hit some stuff I've been eyeing up!  Stoked!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 18, 2008)

Just saw this on WCVB's site while looking at the local news:







-w


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2008)

*Congruency*

NWS indicates almost all the models agree for Friday.  Bring it on!

NEARLY EVERY PIECE OF GUIDANCE WE/VE LOOKED AT...INCLUDING
OPERATIONAL MODELS...THE SREFS AND GFS ENSEMBLE SUGGEST A GENERAL
STRIPE OF 0.5 TO 1.0 INCHES OF QPF ACROSS SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND
FRIDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING...WITH THE HIGHEST AMOUNTS IN THE SOUTH.
THE SOUTH TREND IN THE MODELS THAT STARTED Y/DAY HAS PRETTY MUCH
ENDED...EVEN THE OFTENTIMES UNDER PERFORMING NAM HAS COME BACK NORTH.
WE/LL LIKELY SEE A LOW TRACK PRETTY CLOSE TO THE BENCHMARK.
HOWEVER...THERE/S STILL SOME WIGGLE ROOM HERE IN TERMS OF TRACK SINCE
WE/RE STILL 30-36 HOURS AWAY. CHANGES IN TRACK WOULD LIKELY ALTER
SNOWFALL AMOUNTS.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 18, 2008)

JD said:


> Prime time for Mass. Back Country.  If I had a day I would be hitting the Thunderbolt for sure.  Been wanting to catch that with good snow for years...



Hmmm could it be a pow day at Prospect Hill?    Maybe Early saturday morning i will check it out since it is down the street.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 18, 2008)

7-12 by fri nite here in cny----can you say storm skiin fri night!!!!


----------



## vcunning (Dec 18, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Just saw this on WCVB's site while looking at the local news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cough, Cough.  It looks like the whole family just got sick.  I'm not sure we can make it into work and school on Friday.  Cough.  Cough.  Don't want to infect anyone before the holidays.

Hopefully a noon departure on Friday to Southern Vermont works.

Unfortunately, the long range forecast is making it look like I might be sick through and including Monday.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 18, 2008)

V,
It looks like it'll be an awesome weekend up there. Not sure if my wife and I will be able to make it. Make some turns for us!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

Glenn said:


> V,
> It looks like it'll be an awesome weekend up there. Not sure if my wife and I will be able to make it. Make some turns for us!



Any AZer that is within 90 minutes of Sundown should have their sights pointed there for tomorrow. *[thread="44471"]Join us![/thread]*


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 18, 2008)

looking real good for PA as well.  From NWS:


> SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATIONS OF *6 TO 10 INCHES* WITH LOCALLY
> HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE OVER THE HIGHER TERRAIN ARE ANTICIPATED AT
> THIS TIME. PORTIONS OF THE LEHIGH VALLEY SHOULD HAVE LESSER AMOUNTS
> AS MIXING IS EXPECTED WITH EVEN A CHANGEOVER TO SOME FREEZING
> RAIN.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like 6-10" for me, I think I'll have to ski some powder tomorrow at MC or HV.


----------



## billski (Dec 18, 2008)

JD said:


> Prime time for Mass. Back Country.  If I had a day I would be hitting the Thunderbolt for sure.  Been wanting to catch that with good snow for years...



Hmm.  That's a good thought.  I just wish it had a little base.:idea:  

  Similar conditions (10-12 on no/low base), may be available via lift-served at Magic...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Any AZer that is within 90 minutes of Sundown should have their sights pointed there for tomorrow. *[thread="44471"]Join us![/thread]*



Two parties tomorrow...one at work...then the after work work party. D'oh! I'm hoping maybe, just maybe I'll at least get to fire up the ATV, click into 4wd and scoot around on that for a bit. It's kinda like skiing...but with cool engine noises and no poles. Maybe I'll get baggy jacket, b-ball jersey and ride in reverse (switch).


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Two parties tomorrow...one at work...then the after work work party. D'oh! I'm hoping maybe, just maybe I'll at least get to fire up the ATV, click into 4wd and scoot around on that for a bit. It's kinda like skiing...but with cool engine noises and no poles. Maybe I'll get baggy jacket, b-ball jersey and ride in reverse (switch).



Skip the parties. Problem solved.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Two parties tomorrow...one at work...then the after work work party. D'oh! I'm hoping maybe, just maybe I'll at least get to fire up the ATV, click into 4wd and scoot around on that for a bit. It's kinda like skiing...but with cool engine noises and no poles. Maybe I'll get baggy jacket, b-ball jersey and ride in reverse (switch).





Greg said:


> Skip the parties. Problem solved.



x2

This is a pow day in *CT* we're talking about here!  That easily trumps any work party!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> x2
> 
> This is a pow day in *CT* we're talking about here!  That easily trumps any work party!



Right. Pow days in CT are rare. You have to take advantage of them. Plus those stupid work parties will probably be canceled. Consider this a CLIT initiation... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Right. Pow days in CT are rare. You have to take advantage of them. Plus those stupid work parties will probably be canceled. Consider this a CLIT initiation... :lol:



Agreed on probably being canceled, but if not then anyone who's worth talking to will be out slaying the pow anyway...


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

Ugh. I actually used the term "pow". I hate that.

So Glenn - meet us on Temptor tomorrow afternoon, okay?


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

*Winter Storm Warning*

We just got upgraded to Winter Storm Warning level:



> RGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 216 PM EST THU DEC 18 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ugh. I actually used the term "pow". I hate that.
> 
> So Glenn - meet us on Temptor tomorrow afternoon, okay?



i believe it's spelled poe...


----------



## KingM (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow, 8-16". That's huge for those southern places. And with some luck it will stay cold and most of it will stick around through Christmas.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i believe it's spelled poe...



Mad Edgar Allen...

-w


----------



## Glenn (Dec 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Agreed on probably being canceled, but if not then anyone who's worth talking to will be out slaying the pow anyway...



LOL! It's at the AquaTurf. They have like 3k people at these things per event. I have a feeling only a state of emergency will shut this thing down. :-o


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

Glenn said:


> LOL! It's at the AquaTurf. They have like 3k people at these things per event. I have a feeling only a state of emergency will shut this thing down. :-o



3K? Then they won't even miss you. The AquaTurf is in Southington, right? That's just a short drive up the road to the mighty Sundown. Stop in and say hello at your silly little soiree and then head north young man.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> 3K? Then they won't even miss you. The AquaTurf is in Southington, right? That's just a short drive up the road to the mighty Sundown. Stop in and say hello at your silly little soiree and then head north young man.



This.

Sage advice...


----------



## hardline (Dec 18, 2008)

this sucks. i really hope the people that have events schedualed for friday cancel. so i can go ride. i have to work from 8 to 10pm on friday.


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 18, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i believe it's spelled poe...





WJenness said:


> Mad Edgar Allen...
> 
> -w



You guys have been listening to GSS, the mad tombstone salesman, for too long.  It's beginning to affect your judgment & vocabulary. :lol:


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 18, 2008)

Will Wachusett really groom all the powder from the storm on Friday? I have a free pass I want to use for Wa. I was considering Beast but I may hold off till Monday morning after the next storm.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 18, 2008)

Enjoy the snow tomorrow, looks like there may only be a dusting this far north. At least I'm able to look forward to the Sunday storm.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 18, 2008)

Poconos Winter Storm Watch has been updated to a Winter Storm Warning


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 19, 2008)

The  predictions look great for southern Vt.
70% chance for 8+ inches and 40% chance for 12+ inches

http://www.hpc.ncep.noaa.gov/wwd/winter_wx.shtml

then more on Sunday with the second storm. 

Great news for an excellent holiday week for at least the southern mountains


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2008)

First observation: 28 degrees, cloudy. The radar is showing the snow just coming into CT, but I suspect initially some virga. I would imagine that it's going to come in like the 12/13/07 storm with a wall of snow. NWS is thinking this thing might go a bit north so some sleet mixing in is a concern. Still going to be a huge net gain.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 19, 2008)

Started here about 30 min ago--currently light flurries temps 22---we've been bumped from 6-10 to 8-14 by 10pm tonight


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> NWS is thinking this thing might go a bit north so some sleet mixing in is a concern.



:smash:


----------



## vcunning (Dec 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> 3K? Then they won't even miss you. The AquaTurf is in Southington, right? That's just a short drive up the road to the mighty Sundown. Stop in and say hello at your silly little soiree and then head north young man.



I can hear Glenn now:  _"Honey, I'll be right back.  I'm just going to the restroom and stop by the cash bar.  I think there is a really, really long line"_


----------



## Glenn (Dec 19, 2008)

vcunning said:


> I can hear Glenn now:  _"Honey, I'll be right back.  I'm just going to the restroom and stop by the cash bar.  I think there is a really, really long line"_




LOL! It's actually open bar! 

The set up there is pretty neat. We're about 100 employees, so we go with a huge number of other companies at the same time. 

I was thinking of having my wife drive the Jeep...and I'd hook up a line to the hitch and "ski" behind  the Jeep there and home. I wonder if my suit would get dirty? :beer:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, I didn't get online last night, so here's an update: 

I went to the gym after work. Around 4:30ish, I looked across the street to the grocery store MOBBED! I mean, this place was packed. I LOL'd to myself, finsished weights, then flipped on the weather channel as I did my run on the treadmill. Then I went home and did a little last minute adjustments to the snow blower.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Glenn said:


> LOL! It's actually open bar!
> 
> The set up there is pretty neat. We're about 100 employees, so we go with a huge number of other companies at the same time.
> 
> I was thinking of having my wife drive the Jeep...and I'd hook up a line to the hitch and "ski" behind  the Jeep there and home. I wonder if my suit would get dirty? :beer:




Glenn, you get extra bonus points if you huck off the windmill out back of the Aquaturf! :lol:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Dec 19, 2008)

It just started snowing here in Sussex County at about 10:00 and it's now starting to stick.  I figure I'll spend the day here with my family and then head to Mountain Creek around 6PM.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Glenn, you get extra bonus points if you huck off the windmill out back of the Aquaturf! :lol:



Jeff...you just solved my "Which skis should I ride to the AquaTurf tonight?" problem. The twin tips it is! "Mad steeze with a tie on..."


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 19, 2008)

My area (home) got upgraded to a warning sometime early this morning....4-8". I'm on the extreme northern edge of said warning area abutting an advisory area where only 2-4" are predicted...so who the heck knows what we'll get.  Snow is snow though and I'll take it. Sunday is looking much better for us up in northern VT so far. Have fun for those of you down south today   I'm jealous.


----------



## danny p (Dec 19, 2008)

started puking snow @ 12:00 here in the hudson valley....20 minutes and the ground is already covered....just an hour and a half until I'm outta work and playin' in the snow!


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 19, 2008)

Started around 11 in Greenwich. Started sticking about 1/2 an hour ago. Probably 1/4 to 1/2 inch on flat surfaces already.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2008)

27 degrees and some light flakes just started. Game on!


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 19, 2008)

Coming down at a decent clip.  I will be rolling north at 1:30.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 19, 2008)

Dumping on LI.......2 inches so far


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Started coming down here in Southington a few minutes ago.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 19, 2008)

Nothing here yet. Sure looks/feels like snow though.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 19, 2008)

Still dry in Woburn... leaving now for Wa!!! so pumped.

-w


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, its really starting to come down now.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 19, 2008)

been puking snow now for almost 3 hrs w/ 4" on ground---1 hr till lift off for me


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2008)

Moderate fine snow. 26 degrees. Visibility is dropping. Leaving in an hour.


----------



## skiing is life (Dec 19, 2008)

just started snowing here. dusting so far and its only been 10-15 mins


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 19, 2008)

Category 5 Kill-Storm here....


----------



## bvibert (Dec 19, 2008)

Coming down hard here.  The roads are getting a bit slick and people are driving like there's 3 feet of snow on the ground already.


----------



## Greg (Dec 19, 2008)

25 degrees and closing in on inch one. Leaving for the mountain in a few.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Coming down hard here.  The roads are getting a bit slick and people are driving like there's 3 feet of snow on the ground already.



I find the first 1-2 inches are the worst to drive in. Once there is more, the snowtires have something to grab instead of cutting through to the frozen slick pavement underneath.


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 19, 2008)

1st lazy flakes around 1 pm here in South Kingstown RI. 

Dumping as of 1:30!


----------



## hiroto (Dec 19, 2008)

Started to snow in Newton.  Working from home today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> First observation: 28 degrees, cloudy. The radar is showing the snow just coming into CT, but I suspect initially some virga. I would imagine that it's going to come in like the 12/13/07 storm with a wall of snow. NWS is thinking this thing might go a bit north so some sleet mixing in is a concern. Still going to be a huge net gain.



When the snow started at earnest this morning around 8:45AM at Blue it was a freaking wall of snow with rates of 1-2 inches an hour..now it's changed over to freezing rain and sleet..we have a net gain here so you'll definitely have one in northern Connecticut..


----------



## KingM (Dec 19, 2008)

Turned from light snow to dumping in the MRV about twenty minutes ago. I know we're only supposed to get 5-8, but it looks pretty serious at the moment.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 19, 2008)

KingM said:


> Turned from light snow to dumping in the MRV about twenty minutes ago. I know we're only supposed to get 5-8, but it looks pretty serious at the moment.



THAT'S what I wanted to hear!   puking on the cape right now. calling for 9-14". No one here knows what to do. I'm under house arrest because even going anywhere _near_ when it's snowing could cause death.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 19, 2008)

Just started snowing here!  For the record Loon was a lot of fun today!  There a lot of British folks here visiting, I am glad that they can enjoy these conditions!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

30 degrees and freezing rain..it looks like a possible changeover back to snow this evening..alot more precipitation on the way..


----------



## roark (Dec 19, 2008)

puking super fine tiny flakes in SW NH now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

31 degrees..moderate freezing rain...between a tenth and two tenths of an inch of ice in the past hour..I can hear my neighbors chipping away at the ice on their windshields..I have a pair of crampons at work that I've used before setting monuments on a hill so I won't slip..I might have to pick those up and walk around the hood.


----------



## Euler (Dec 19, 2008)

Dumping big fat fluffy flakes .   Just came back in from sledding with my son - I LOVE SNOW!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

Euler said:


> Dumping big fat fluffy flakes .   Just came back in from sledding with my son - I LOVE SNOW!!!



Awesome..AtomicSkier is at Stratton..he'll be skiing fresh Poe..


----------



## psyflyer (Dec 19, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> THAT'S what I wanted to hear!   puking on the cape right now. calling for 9-14". No one here knows what to do. I'm under house arrest because even going anywhere _near_ when it's snowing could cause death.



inch/hour snow-fall rate right now on Burke Mt.  Started lighter @ 3pm on the nose.


----------



## Zand (Dec 19, 2008)

Been dumping here for the better part of the last 2 hours. A few inches already and no stop in sight. 8-16" is the NOAA forecast here. After that, bring on Sunday!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 19, 2008)

Dumping here too now for about an hr


----------



## denvervega (Dec 19, 2008)

About 6 in. on the ground here ("here" is almost exactly halfway btwn. Plattekill & Belleayre), but slowing down. Fine sugar falling as I write. Hopefully it will recharge & dump some more.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 19, 2008)

Three inches and coming down steadily


----------



## KingM (Dec 19, 2008)

No way we're only getting 4-8 inches like they were saying. I think we're at 8 already, it's still dumping, and the radar shows we're still in the middle of it. That's the kind of error I like to see.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Dec 19, 2008)

looks like u guys are getting blasted up there especially SNE as i type this in 81degreen in flip flops and shorts on my patio the ski bug is finally getting to me, it will be nice to ski again in Feb when im back up there hopefully there will be a nice storm  like this one during that time.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Some snow stoke, pic taken around 5:30.
View attachment 2052


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 19, 2008)

It's been absolutely dumping here on teh cape for about 5 1/2 hours not. About 7 inches  of heavy pow on the ground now. 30 mph winds along the coast = mad drifting tomorrow morning.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> It's been absolutely dumping here on teh cape for about 5 1/2 hours not. About 7 inches  of heavy pow on the ground now. 30 mph winds along the coast = mad drifting tomorrow morning.



The weather channel was saying Blizzard conditions in your area....Right now it's 30 degrees and all the slop on the ground is freezing solid..I don't plan on driving anywhere tonight..the roads are slick and I don't want some random idiot sliding into me..I can walk to Dunkin Donuts..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 19, 2008)

Snow's still coming down, looking great!  Going to go out in a little while and take pictures of the lights on the bushes under the snow!


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The weather channel was saying Blizzard conditions in your area....Right now it's 30 degrees and all the slop on the ground is freezing solid..I don't plan on driving anywhere tonight..the roads are slick and I don't want some random idiot sliding into me..I can walk to Dunkin Donuts..



I would agree with that forecast lol. it's a little under 30 here, but all the snow is staying dry and is packing down fairly well. 



Johnskiismore said:


> Snow's still coming down, looking great!  Going to go out in a little while and take pictures of the lights on the bushes under the snow!



Me too. I love snow.


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2008)

A good 8-10" on the ground here, very fluffy with a solid hard base under.  Steady snow continues.  I''m hopeful it sticks around here and keeps things cold.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 19, 2008)

results of my labors:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 19, 2008)

7-9" of light packable snow here in NW NJ. Still coming down, but slowing down.


----------



## JD (Dec 19, 2008)

10+ in my drive.  Blower powder and still snowing moderately.  Just had a fantatic drive over the Mtn.....4 wheel drifty fun.


----------



## denvervega (Dec 19, 2008)

A solid 8 in. in the yard and a light snowfall continues. Hopefully Plattekill has turned on its snow-magnet and has drawn in a little more. We'll be there bright and early.


----------



## MarkC (Dec 19, 2008)

denvervega said:


> A solid 8 in. in the yard and a light snowfall continues. Hopefully Plattekill has turned on its snow-magnet and has drawn in a little more. We'll be there bright and early.



8 in downtown Roxbury.  I just took a drive up the hill and it looked to be about the same in the Plattekill parking lot.


----------



## denvervega (Dec 19, 2008)

Downtown? Roxbury has a downtown?


----------



## skiing is life (Dec 19, 2008)

14" on the ground :-o still pukinguke:


----------



## MarkC (Dec 19, 2008)

denvervega said:


> Downtown? Roxbury has a downtown?



Sure.  I guess you can count 2 gas stations a bank and a school a downtown.


----------



## denvervega (Dec 19, 2008)

My favorite kind of downtown. 
I'm assuming you'll be driving up Meeker Hllw. Sat.?


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 19, 2008)

skiing is life said:


> 14" on the ground :-o still pukinguke:



I imagine Jiminy and the the T-Bolt will be "off teh hook" after this storm. Crotched too, probably.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 19, 2008)

Wa was great tonight... drive home wasn't bad either... solid snowpack on the roads, but Audi Quattro + good tires made for an easy ride home... worst part was having to go 15mph behind a plow crew on the way home for a few miles on route 2.

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 19, 2008)

Topped off here with an additional 6"!  They were calling for 3-6, so we made out!


----------



## JD (Dec 20, 2008)

Solid foot here and still snowing lightly, with another foot forcast by monday morning..seems like the last 2 have tracked farther north then they thought 48 hours out.


----------



## KingM (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep, looks like a foot in the MRG with lingering snow showers.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 20, 2008)

Christmas party got canceled last night...very surprising. I had fun playing with the snow blower. My buddy and I took the ATVs out...got 55 miles in. Woohoo!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 20, 2008)

Just gave the new 9hp Ariens a great workout  we got about a foot on the level and some monster drifts . Light pow should be great for anyone going today 

we're also looking at another 4-8  tomorrow


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Christmas party got canceled last night...very surprising.]



Hmm...told ya so... :roll:



Picked up about a foot, I guess. 15 degrees here and light snow all morning We're expecting up to another 8" tonight and tomorrow. .


----------



## nelsapbm (Dec 20, 2008)

Hard to tell due to drifing, but we ended up with about 8"...15 miles due east in the mts got about foot and its still snowing at a pretty good clip at 9:30am.
A foot + expected tomorrow. Bring it.


----------



## Zand (Dec 20, 2008)

About 8-10" here... hard to tell with drifting. Still snowing now with the backlash event. NWS says 6-12" again tomorrow.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Dec 20, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Wa was great tonight... drive home wasn't bad either... solid snowpack on the roads, but Audi Quattro + good tires made for an easy ride home... worst part was having to go 15mph behind a plow crew on the way home for a few miles on route 2.
> 
> -w



I drove the round-triip to use my free Stratton pass on Friday.

I wasn't looking forward to the drive home. Not so much for the drive itself...my AWD Element with new Nokian WR tires had no problems handling the road conditions...but for the gridlock I expected on the Eastern Mass roadways.

Fortunately, it appears that many people stayed home for the day, and there was no traffic at all. The only thing that held me up on the trip home was running into that snow plow crew on Route 2. WTF is up with that? I have no idea why the Mass crews find it necessary to hold up traffic for miles by going 15 MPH and preventing anyone from passing them. I was behind a plow on Route 30 in VT for a few miles, and he was going 35 MPH on a narrower, curvier roadway with absolutely no problem.

This is something I've encountered before in Mass that pi$$es me off. Last year, I picked up a buddy early in the morning and headed to Crossed Sabers Ski shop in Raynham to catch a bus trip to SR. Since a couple of inches of snow had been predicted for our area overnight, we gave ourselves plenty of extra time. When we hit Route 495, the temp was in the mid 30's and a light to moderate rain was falling. The road surface was perfectly fine. Then we ran into one of those !@#$ plow crews. Four trucks forming a rolling roadblock going 15 MPH...pushing 1/2 inch of liquid off the road. It was absolutely ridiculous. I stayed tight behind the crew searching for an opening. As soon as one of the trucks pulled slightly ahead of the others, I made my move and got past them. We ended up making bus by about 3 minutes.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Dec 20, 2008)

I kinda wonder about Ragged's report of 17" fresh. Can anyone in the area confirm or correct that number?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 20, 2008)

davidhowland14 said:


> I kinda wonder about Ragged's report of 17" fresh. Can anyone in the area confirm or correct that number?


Over a foot of blower pow in Ashland, NH and still snowing, wow. Ragged was on my short list today but I knew the blower was falling over minimal base so I took the safe option. Given what we have here in Ashland, I think a foot and a half may be possible at Ragged. Definitely a foot minimum even at the base considering what we got just down the road.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hmm...told ya so... :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up about a foot, I guess. 15 degrees here and light snow all morning We're expecting up to another 8" tonight and tomorrow. .



I was damn surprised! If we (our company)  canceled, we'd be out the money. However, since the AquaTurf canceled, we're allowed reschedule. I've been at my company 9 years; first time the party has ever been canceled.


----------

